# Flood tide reds



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

THAT'S IT, I'm moving!!!  BEAUTIFUL REDS, Nice job.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Enjoyed the video!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice video
What part of Ga are u in?


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

I fish the Brunswick to saint marys area. How about you?


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Im way up in NE Ga, but have been wanting to try fishin that area!
Went to Jekyll area last year and piddled around , not much to show for it!


----------



## c00joshuamiller (Jun 6, 2013)

What type of hook is that with the spinner?


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Ruggerhkr, the guy in the video actually makes those baits by hand and I'm pretty sure he just put that hook and spinner combo together. I believe it was just a weighted hook with the swivel and spinner attached to the eye. His baitccompany is big boy baits out if ssi. He makes all kind of soft plastic. How has the fishing been down your way?


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Jterrel, there is definitely a huge learning curve down here on the east coast with our huge tidal change. Maybe you can get back down and get on some reds on your next trip.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah
I hear ya!
I was more concerned about gettin left high and dry, and havin locals laugh at me , than catchin fish!
Definitely will be back though!


----------



## c00joshuamiller (Jun 6, 2013)

kwarner, thanks for the description; may try to make something similar. Fishing down here has been good. The evening floods seem to be better. I fish on the GA side some also.


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Sent you a pm ruggerhkr.


----------

